# Почему левая часть аккордеона Horch Superior звучит гораздо громче чем



## pabel (12 Окт 2011)

Почему левая часть аккордеона Horch Superior звучит гораздо громче чем правая? Подскажите как можно уменьшить громкость басов и аккордов т.е. левой части аккордеона, а то при игре на средней и малой громкости заглушается мелодия которую играешь правой рукой.


----------

